
Serial entrepreneurs and today's Silicon Valley - terpua
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/10/serial-entrepre.html
======
ajkates
When I was very young, I thought "well, I'll start a business, retire early,
and enjoy my life." Now I have so many ideas that I could split into ten of me
and still not see them all come to fruition. I guess I'm destined to be such a
serial entrepreneur, for better or for worse.

The best line of the post: "Money, but not just 'I can buy a fancier cashmere
car cover' kind of thing - just as often I think it's money as a way to keep
score"

So true.

------
falsestprophet
"I can't believe Mark Cuban is a billionaire and I'm not"

That thought has occurred to me.

~~~
cglee
...to most of the enterprising people I know as well...b/c he's just very
visible. I bet if some of the richest people in history blogged, a lot of
people would feel that way towards a good percentage of them too.

~~~
alaskamiller
No, I think Marc is referring to why in the world Yahoo shelled out $5.7
billion for Broadcast.com.

------
edw519
"Microsoft and Oracle, for example, both needed 10 years of incredibly work to
get to their IPOs"

Most people forget than Microsoft never tried to get to IPO. They were FORCED
to go public when their ESOP reached 500 employees. Imagine that, earning
revenue and going public against your wishes when you already have enough
cash.

